# Iyanden Eldar [army list help]



## dthwish09 (Oct 15, 2009)

alright, so im starting and iyanden force and I know that they are not very competitive if you are to be super fluffy with your lists. but I want to know what you guys would include in one meanwhile keeping the list balanced and somewhat useful in a tournament scenario. To start things off I think I would try to have a list like

-Seer on bike
-wraithguard on foot with some locks as an elite choice
-some pathfinders 
-some jetbikes
-scorpions and spiders
-wraithlords with some BL/ML's

what would you do with an iyanden list??


----------



## Kirby (May 16, 2010)

If you're going fluffy whilst trying to be some what competitive you could go 1-2 Wraithguard as Troops backed up by Guaridans, Harlequins and Wraithlords w/EMLs/MLs. Keep Seers on foot.


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

Personally, my Iyanden list involves two Troop squads of Wraithguard escorted by Conceal Spiritseers and Farseers. With Fortune these will be about as survivable as it gets until they get in close combat. Most things without powerfists won't be too much of a threat, so you could either consider Mind War or Guide as a second power to get the most out of these squads.

Well, if you have to take Wraithguard as Elites instead of Troops then you don't really want them walking. These guys will be doing a similar job as Fire Dragons. However, they are a tad bit less effective at killing most things and a bit more effective at surviving. As Elites you won't have to worry about their survival as much, so Enhance may prove a more effective power for you if you choose to pass on Conceal.

Jetbikes sort of work as a twist on the whole Eldritch Fleet bit. Scorpions and Spiders would help where Iyanden typically suffers, which is handling large numbers of foes. (Even if they are a bit out of fluff) And the Wraithlords have the standard set up. Not a bad start all together for a Iyanden list idea base.

Kirby's list idea keeps to the fluff by avoiding Aspects, also the Scatter Laser (guessing he meant Multilaser) EML combo is also fairly effective against most targets. Personally, I never could justify the use of Guardian though. Just rather stick with the WGuard


----------



## Calamari (Feb 13, 2009)

If you're taking a footseer there is no excuse for not taking eldrad, just say he is now the angel of iyanden ( I don't remember her name). This way you can attach him to one of the wraithgaurd squads and fortune them both leaving you with a third power to use how you want.


----------



## jaws900 (May 26, 2010)

For fluff you have to have Guardians and lots of Wraithguard's and lords. This is becuase they have had to get people who normally wouldn't be fighting to fight due to numbers so lots of untrained warriors would make sence. They also wouldn't have many Aspect warriors and wouldn't have somethign like 2 untis of 10.

What you have listed there should be effective i belive(hell i use half of in my army....except bikes)


----------



## Kirby (May 16, 2010)

Styro-J said:


> Kirby's list idea keeps to the fluff by avoiding Aspects, also the Scatter Laser (guessing he meant Multilaser) EML combo is also fairly effective against most targets. Personally, I never could justify the use of Guardian though. Just rather stick with the WGuard


Woops! Meant EML/BL for some "decent" anti-tank. *facepalm*



Calamari said:


> If you're taking a footseer there is no excuse for not taking eldrad, just say he is now the angel of iyanden ( I don't remember her name). This way you can attach him to one of the wraithgaurd squads and fortune them both leaving you with a third power to use how you want.


Can't see a fluffy Iyanden list pulling off Eldrad fluffily =P.


----------



## Calamari (Feb 13, 2009)

Iyanden has got to have some kind of "head farseer". Just don't use Eldrad per se, just like I "don't" use korsarro khan....

It's perfectly legal and justifiable, like I said use the angel of iyanden from the last codex, areniel was it?


----------



## CaptainWertze (Dec 5, 2009)

I agree with calamari. Eldrad's psychic abilities would be invaluable to a wraith orientated army. As far as I'm aware its perfectly legitamate to use Eldrad's profile to count as a different character (of similar awesumness  ) I don't know much Iyanden fluff but they must have some farseers of similar skill.


----------

